# Philly Gathering



## Igor39 (Jan 28, 2008)

So I know that there was an attempt to schedule a meet-up in Philly about 2 years ago but nothing developed so I figure I would try to spark another one. I live about 10 minutes Northwest of the city by train, on the Main Line if anyone is familiar with it, so if anyone would like to schedule something post your ideas here.


----------



## lucki85 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm about 31/2- 4 hours from philly, but I visit there quite frequently. I Have family in Northeast philly and also warminster and usually stay with the relatives in warminster. I am actually trying to plan a trip there now......I know I definitley want it to be when it gets warmer so I can go to the "beach", but I would be really interested in making something happen!

Doesn't necesarily have to be when it gets warmer though....I can pick up and go down there for the week/ weekend whenever.


----------



## gsga (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah, i'm into this. i responded to the other (dead) thread. i'm in center valley, pa which is 40-45min north of philly... up rt476. i try to get to philly a few times a month to see bands play.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

^^  where do you go to see bands play? and what kind of bands?


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 24, 2008)

Ooh, a philly meetup would be sweet. I go to school in Boston, but am from Center City. If we set a meetup during the time that I'm on vacation (any time in May-June, except for the times of the Germany meetup), then I could totally make it.


----------



## 3.14 (Apr 11, 2008)

I love shooting in Philly.  I would be interested.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 11, 2008)

id be interested


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 11, 2008)

I live in Riverton, right across the river. Date depending i would be interested.


----------



## gsga (Apr 14, 2008)

spiffybeth, sometimes at bars like Khyber in olde city. Rotunda in w philly. but mostly diy/punk venues... underground stuff. i go to some of the bowerbird.org shows and the r5 all ages stuff at the 1st Unitarian Church. I'm into punk, noise, electronic, free improv... anything different. u?

---where does everyone want to shoot/like to shoot? seems like there's a good amt of interest now.


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 14, 2008)

Philadelphia is only about 3 hours away from Alexandria, VA. I'd be up for it, too.


----------



## gsga (Apr 14, 2008)

3.14, you mentioned Eastern State in the other thread... what's the deal with that place? (Prison)?


----------



## 3.14 (Apr 14, 2008)

yes it is an old prison...

http://www.easternstate.org/


----------



## gsga (Apr 15, 2008)

oh, wasn't this on some ghost hunters show recently?!! nice.


----------



## 3.14 (Apr 15, 2008)

yes.  it is a beautiful place to photograph...


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 15, 2008)

Hehe, ESP is a spooky place. They have some great walk throughs around halloween.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 15, 2008)

jimmy, did you ever go to the field of terror in west windsor????

www.fieldofterror.com


----------



## KristinaS (Apr 24, 2008)

I think I am willing to make the 4+ hour trek across Pa for this since no one seems interested in a Pittsburgh meetup.


----------



## KristinaS (Apr 26, 2008)

Not me  I will be in Toronto. Mid-July would be better for me, but it's up to everyone else.


----------



## gsga (Apr 28, 2008)

well, spring (now) or its looking like august? idk...


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 28, 2008)

Maybe the OP can post a poll.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 28, 2008)

or there could be two meetups?


----------



## illunatic54 (Apr 29, 2008)

im in wilmington>>like 45 minutes from phily..id be up for it but im a real beginner


----------



## gsga (Apr 29, 2008)

cool. shouldn't make a difference at all... its more about going to interesting locations.

---i'm down for multiple meetings. whatever. to get specific, i'm on vaca in SC 5/17-5/25. and playing a music festival in DC 7/25 weekend. other than that, i'm ok.


----------



## EricBrian (May 4, 2008)

I plan on going to Philly next weekend. Where are some nice spots to go? I don't know... never been there. And, where is that steak sandwich place one always sees on TV?

Thanks.


----------



## spiffybeth (May 5, 2008)

The cheese steak places are Pat's and Geno's. They are across the street from each other in South Philly. Google them.


----------



## Unimaxium (May 5, 2008)

Pat's and Geno's are the most famous, but Jim's is the best (and third-most-famous). ;-) It's at the corner of 4th and South


----------



## Parrotrosie (Jun 20, 2008)

So did any of this ever get off the ground?  I am also in Philly and would be interested....



Altho, I am still a very newbie greenhorn with the good camera...lol


----------



## dry3210 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm in Hatboro (I saw Warminster posted up and also Tyler Park).  I'd be up for anything outside the city.  If I don't have motorcycle stuff planned for whenever I'd be game to meet up.


----------



## Igor39 (Oct 2, 2008)

Well this plan doesn't seem to have gotten off the ground either, and to be honest I've been MIA from this site for the past few months, but the offer still stands and I think fall is one of the best times to capture the true spirit of Philadelphia. So if anyone is still interested my offer still stands.


----------



## spiffybeth (Oct 6, 2008)

im still down


----------



## JoeDif (Oct 8, 2008)

newbie here from Wilmington.   I'm up for a photo meet.  I did the Philly photo walk in August and that was cool.


----------



## STICKMAN (Oct 8, 2008)

I am right across the bridge in south jersey. I would be more then willing to come across the bridge for a day of pics........


----------



## STACKflyer (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah me too!  Im in Wilmingon.  Moved here a few months ago.  Not to familiar with the areas.  Would love to hook up for a photo walk!


----------



## JoeDif (Oct 9, 2008)

We should throw out some dates and locations and see when everyone is available.  Seems like we have a few people interested


----------



## STACKflyer (Oct 13, 2008)

well, i work a lot.  but wit enough notice I can get an date off.  JoeDif, we are both in Wilmington.  I just moved up here.  If you ever want to show me a few cool spots, I would be much appreciated.


----------



## JoeDif (Oct 13, 2008)

STACKflyer said:


> well, i work a lot. but wit enough notice I can get an date off. JoeDif, we are both in Wilmington. I just moved up here. If you ever want to show me a few cool spots, I would be much appreciated.


 

Cool.  I've been wanting to get out to Brandywine Creek State Park to check it out but work has been so crazy.


----------

